# Which chuck would you buy



## rhunnell (Sep 7, 2007)

If you were going to buy a chuck. Would you buy the Supernova2 or
PSI CSC3000C Barracuda. I see the psi comes with different sets of jaws. While the supernova2 has one set.Thank for the help.

Robert


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you buying a chuck for mini or full size lathe? For mini want lightest and thinest chuck can find. Full size lathe not worried about thickness of the chuck or weight. 

Both chuck very popular with folks here. Will be happy with either chuck.

I like Nova chucks cause can usually change thread inserts if upgrade lathe with bigger spindle, and would rather buy jaw sets as needed. Unless specifiied all jaws will fit. If not mistaken PSI chuck only comes with 1" x 8 TPI inserts.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Go with the Supernova2 , it has more going for it all round . 
A very large range of jaws and inserts makes it able to fit almost any job and any lathe that you can think of .


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like Oneway chucks.
I have been using them for years and have all three. If I were starting over, I would buy the Talon chuck (or two) but the stronghold is good if turning large objects. Their long screw for the chucks holds green bowls well. 
The variety of jaws hold well.
They do have different inserts for any threading you might have or as mentioned when I switched from 1x8 to 11/4x8 I just got new inserts.
They have good quality in their now large line of turning accessories as well as their lathes. I got one of their 3 hp variable speed motors and have grown to appreciate it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I too have 3 Oneway Talon chucks. Started with them on a midi lathe and when graduated to a larger lathe, just swapped out the inner adapter. I keep one with standard jaws, one with small jaws and one with cole jaws. Very good easy to maintain chucks. Easy to get spare parts from Oneway if needed.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a Nova Midi and a Barracuda Micro that I have been using on my Jet 1220VS and like them both. I just upgraded to a Nova DVR XP and since the chucks I had are 1" -8 I bought the Super Nova 2 in 1 1/4-8. I used it for the first time yesterday and it is one sweet chuck.
Like others have said if you are turning on a mini or midi lathe I think it would be to heavy.


----------



## rhunnell (Sep 7, 2007)

I will mostly be turning bowls. I have a full size lathe jet 1642


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Robert,
I have the same lathe with a Vicmark 5" chuck on it. I would spend the money and get a top quality chuck. That lathe is big enough and powerful enough to put some pretty sizable chunks of wood on. The vicmark is around $300. I have a couple different sizes of dovetail jaws for it. No complaints at all and a joy to use.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have the 1642 Jet also and I have both the Talon Oneway and a Supernova 2. I like my Supernova 2 but I LOVE my Talon Oneway. If I had it to do over again it would be the Talon Oneway all day long. The Talon has a better set of "stock" jaws than the supernova and I like the way the Talon locks on the tennon better. I've had a bowl sling off the supernova before but never the talon. It's my 2 cents worth but for a little extra $$$ I would go with the Talon Oneway.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

rhunnell said:


> If you were going to buy a chuck. Would you buy the Supernova2 or
> PSI CSC3000C Barracuda. I see the psi comes with different sets of jaws. While the supernova2 has one set.Thank for the help.
> 
> Robert


I bought the PSI CSC3000C Barracuda for $150 recently and really love it, but I haven't used the others so have no point of comparison. The 4 jaw-sets that come with it give a wide range of abilities and I find it a pleasure to use.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I've owned the Barracuda chuck and now own the Nova G3 and the super Nova2 both are fine chucks. Having said that, you wont't go wrong with the Barracuda either. I bought the Nova's because they were on sale(at different times) and the Nova2 had several different jaws to come with it at the time.Sold the Barracuda because I didn't need three chucks. The quality of the Barracuda seemed as equal to me? Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the Barracuda chuck and use it often no problems.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

The Barracuda is a real good buy but it is 1"x8 and the Jet 1642 has a
1 1/4"x8 spindle. Adapters are available but are an added expense and a source of possible runout problems.


----------



## rhunnell (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I ordered the supernova2.

Robert


----------

